# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Laserowa korekcja wzroku

## Iga

Czy jest ktoś kto mógłby mi udzielic informacji na temat laserowej korekcji wzroku, tzn, nie interesuje mnie info z internetu, bardziej szukam kogoś kto wie coś na ten temat z doświadczenia.
Jakie były rezultaty? Czy były jakieś skutki uboczne np.  ból głowy ? Jak długo w ogóle dochodzi sie do siebie?

----------


## agata

Moja znajoma miała operowany wzrok metodą laserową i wszystko przebiegło bez jakichkolwiek komplikacji. Teraz jej komfort życia się poprawił, jest szczęśliwa że nie musi nosić okularów.

----------


## edhel

tak wygląda ta operacja:
http://medtube.pl/watch.php?v=v2KoFkx&t=0&a=1

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam przeprowadzany zabieg w Zooptice w Krakowie ( e-mail: biuro@zooptica.pl) i jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile: 
Pracuja tam specjalisci, a cały zabieg przebiegł bardzo szybko. Brak skutków ubocznych i jest poprawa wzroku. Rewelacja. Nie musze juz nosić okularów. Polecam

----------


## aros5

Przez pierwsze trzy dni możesz odczuwać typowy dyskomfort. Ale nie załamuj się to minie.
Przebywanie w zaciemnionym pomieszczeniu, pieczenie, strumienie lez, i coraz slabszy wzrok, to normalne objawy zaraz po zabiegu.
Dostaniesz specjalne krople, które pomogą przezwyciężyć Ci ten dosyć trudny początek.

----------


## focus9

Moja ciotka miała laserowo korygowany astygmatyzm. Jest to zabieg bezbolesny i mniej inwazyjny niż typowa operacja. Nie miała po tym zabiegu jakiegoś dyskomfortu. Ale to jest sprawa indywidualne. wszystko jest ok.

----------


## d_wielkopolanka

Hej,
Już za kilka dni będą mi naprawiać oczy (mam nadzieję) za pomocą laserowej korekcji wzroku. Ogólnie moja wada przekracza spokojnie -5, więc trzeba działać. Zabieg będę miała w Lexummedica w Poznaniu, metodą LASIK. Mam nadzieję, że już niedługo opiszę Wam jak było, ale póki co może ktoś z Was też był na laserze w Lexum? Komuś z Was wystąpiły komplikacje po zabiegu? Ja zawsze miałam niestety skłonność do różnych zapaleń spojówek i podobnych, więc mam nadzieję, że niczego nie załapię w tym pierwszym miesiącu „po”. I najważniejsze – jak to jest z używaniem kompa po laserze? Po tych kilku dniach wracam do pracy i będę musiała z niego korzystać, może częste przerwy i okulary z antyrefleksem wystarczą? :Wink:

----------


## mleczna25

jestem ciekawa czy przy takiego typu zabiegach, jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że coś może się nie udać, że stracimy wzrok a nawet życie ?

----------


## Adamf

Hej, ja też zastanawiam się nad tą korekcją. To moja jedyna szansa ! Nie wiem tylko gdzie się udać. Słyszałam o jakiejś klinice na Grzybowskiej. A może wy powiecie gdzie robiliście korektę?

----------


## Alka

Ja miałam robioną korekcję na Grzybowskiej więc nie masz się co obawiać tam są bardzo dobrzy specjaliści. Poczytaj sobie o dr Szafliku na przykład. Mi korekcję robiła operację dr Gadomska. Ogólnie wszystko się udało i już nie noszę okularów więc możesz śmiało tam iść - Polecam

----------


## Wera

Hej, a ile kosztuje taka korekcja. strasznie bym chciała pozbyć się okularów, ale pewnie już muszę zacząć zbierać. Chodzi mi koszt ogólny z wizytami itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

koszt zabiegu to jakieś 2,3tys. na jedno oko. To sporo ale jednak warto, na soczewki rocznie też się wydaje niezłą kasę. Ja też jestem po zabiegu i nie zmieniłabym decyzji o zabiegu choćby on kosztował dwa razy więcej.

----------


## Dobitwp

Witam. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile trwa kwalifikacja na zabieg? Jak przebiega? Jak prowadzi się tryb życia po zabiegu. Interesują mnie kliniki w Krakowie.

----------


## a-net-a

Prawdopodobieństwo, że bedzie się w jeszcze gorszym stanie po tym zabiegu istnieje zawsze, ale nie ma co patrzec pesymistycznie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie bardziej interesuje jakie jest ryzyko i czy zdarza się że jest gorzej niż lepiej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto poczytać fora, ludzie bardzo często opisują swoje przypadki, a wiadomo też, że częściej lubimy narzekać, opisywać swoje ciężkie przypadki (szukając pomocy w necie), a mimo to na prawdę trudno znaleźć osobę poszkodowaną po zabiegu. Ja do tej pory znalazłam chyba ze dwie, i to które raczej miały dłuższą rekonwalescencje niż jakieś faktycznie komplikacje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest taki zabieg że raczej nie powinno być gorzej, jak pójdziesz do dobrego sprawdzonego lekarza to Ci się nic na pewno nie stanie. Nie słyszałam o przypadkach żeby się nie udało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo polecam metodę EBK. Oczywiście dobór metody zależy od wyników badań kwalifikacyjnych. Ale jak tylko lekarz Wam zaproponuje te metodę, to skorzystajcie. Trafiłam w dobre ręce, bo dr Gadomskiej. Jestem praktycznie świeżo po zabiegu. Właśnie minęły dwa tygodnie od korekcji. Od razu po zabiegu odczułam duża poprawę jeżeli chodzi o widzenie. Oczy szybko i bez problemu się wygoiły. No i teraz już w pełni cieszę się nowym wzrokiem. A szczegółowy cennik znajdziecie na stronie kliniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciągle słyszę o tej metodzie, że najlepsza, najbardziej popularna, ale możecie wytłumaczyć na czym polega i czym się różni od innych? W klinice mi powiedzą tak łopatologicznie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W klinice powinn Ci wytłumaczyć dokładnie. Jednak co ważne przy tej metodzie nie są naruszane głębsze warstwy rogówki, nie ma tak dużej ingerencji w oko, czyli metoda ta jest bardzo bezpieczna.

----------


## MashaSasha

troche bym powiedziała ,ze wręcz stare informacje . Najlepszą metodą jest na chwile obecną  metoda lentivu .Troche się na ten temat naczytałam . Zreszta nosze się z kupnem tego zabiegu online w sklepie optegry . Po tej metodzie najszybciej wracasz do normalnego życia .Okulary niestety bardzo , ale to bardzo mi przeszkadzają w życiu codziennym , w pracy itd. Poza tym jest teraz promocja wiosenna i uważam ,zę warto z niej skorzystać . Jak zaoszczędzisz 2000 zł na tej metodzie przy zabiegu obu oczu. A pierwszą wizytę kontrolną masz bezpłatną . Więc warto  :Wink:

----------


## Klaris

Przebrnęłam przez ten wątek, nawet pokusiłam się o rejestrację bo moja wypowiedź w innym wypadku byłaby mało wiarygodna. 
Jak można pisać na forum, będąc laikiem (bo z pewnością nie ma masz MashaSasha wykształcenia medycznego), że ta metoda jest aktualnie najlepsza? Co go za bzdety? Metoda którą polecasz jest jest ani nowością ani żadnym fenomenem. To zwykła metoda, do której ktoś dorobił marketingową nazwę, dopisał marketingowe story i sprzedaje teraz klientom oraz promuje na forach za pośrednictwem takich ludzi jak ty...
Nie mam nic przeciwko rekomendacją, nawet nie mam nic do pisania i promowania usług na forach pod warunkiem, że robi się to uczciwie i rzetelnie. A Ty (i nie tylko Ty) ewidentnie wprowadzasz ludzi w błąd. Tą sytuacją powinna się zająć redakcja portalu a nawet sam klient czyli Optrega... To nieuczciwa konkurencja, bo jakakolwiek inna rekomendacja sie tu pojawi, to natychmiast zasypiecie ją swoimi wypowiedziami i użytkownik poszukujący rozwiązania swojego problemu tylko się zniechęci i odejdzie stąd z niczym... a to forum medyczne! Tu się nie szuka informacji o najlepszym lakierze do paznokci czy sandałkach na lato... Trochę umiaru i rozwagi!

----------


## Klaris

Przebrnęłam przez ten wątek, nawet pokusiłam się o rejestrację bo moja wypowiedź w innym wypadku byłaby mało wiarygodna. 
Jak można pisać na forum, będąc laikiem (bo z pewnością nie ma masz MashaSasha wykształcenia medycznego), że ta metoda jest aktualnie najlepsza? Co go za bzdety? Metoda którą polecasz jest jest ani nowością ani żadnym fenomenem. To zwykła metoda, do której ktoś dorobił marketingową nazwę, dopisał marketingowe story i sprzedaje teraz klientom oraz promuje na forach za pośrednictwem takich ludzi jak ty...
Nie mam nic przeciwko rekomendacją, nawet nie mam nic do pisania i promowania usług na forach pod warunkiem, że robi się to uczciwie i rzetelnie. A Ty (i nie tylko Ty) ewidentnie wprowadzasz ludzi w błąd. Tą sytuacją powinna się zająć redakcja portalu a nawet sam klient czyli Optrega... To nieuczciwa konkurencja, bo jakakolwiek inna rekomendacja sie tu pojawi, to natychmiast zasypiecie ją swoimi wypowiedziami i użytkownik poszukujący rozwiązania swojego problemu tylko się zniechęci i odejdzie stąd z niczym... a to forum medyczne! Tu się nie szuka informacji o najlepszym lakierze do paznokci czy sandałkach na lato... Trochę umiaru i rozwagi!

----------


## Karolina886

Tak zgadza sie, tu szukamy sprawdzonych infomacji i sprawdzonych miejsc a nie gdybania i czytania. Jestem zwolenniczka opinniowania zabiegow, ktore sami odbylismy. A co do korekcji wzroku to osobiscie po takiej jestem. Szukalam dobrego miejsca i sprawdzonego specjalisty.

----------


## NWO

Klaris :] mądrze piszesz niby , ale... co z tego kiedy Ty robisz  błąd np taki jak : rekomendacją  . powinno być REKOMENDACJOM moja droga . Język polski sie kłania a dokładnie jego odmiana  .Widocznie nie potrafisz odmieniać liczby mnogiej w przypadkach ... zwłaszcza w celowniku ;]

----------


## elmirka

Mój mąż jest właśnie po zabiegu w Spektrum we Wrocławiu. Jest bardzo zadowolony. Zabieg wykonywał dr Marek Ćwirko, bardzo doświadczony lekarz, więc byliśmy spokojni od początku  :Smile:

----------


## IrenaBuczek

widzę tutaj jakieś dziwne ataki pewnych osób na drugie  :Wink:  cóż  :Wink:  Co do tego czy bolała głowa? mnie po zabiegu głowa nie bolała. Czułam sie może troszke słaba , wiadomo. Ale na następny dzień swobodnie już mogłam się poruszać.Wyszłam w obecności męża i dzieci na spacer , a potem do parku posiedzieć.Zabieg ,który miałam to zabieg Lentivu .dwa ni później odważyłam się już wsiąść za kierownice i jechać samochodem na zakupy  :Wink:

----------


## zarika

ja żeby zapobiegać poważnym problem ze wzrokiem już teraz wspomagam oczy, regularnie nawilżam oczy kroplami hialeye kupuje je w aptece w dobrej cenie poza tym krople nie zawierają konserwantów dlatego można je stosować przez dłuższy okres czasu bez przerwy, nie chcę zeby na stare lata pogorszył mi sie wzrok przez to ze wiele czasu spędzam przed elektroniką.

----------


## Kawu

Krople kroplami ale czasem się nie da naprawić wzroku w ten sposób. Ja miałam laserową korekcję wzroku - Lentivu i szczerze mówiąc jestem bardzo zadowolona bo mam problem z niewidzeniem z głowy. Teraz to mega wygoda!

----------


## gureczka

na pewno warto wspomagać oczy jeśli dużo przebywamy przed komputerem bo to wzrok pogarsza wiem po sobie po kilku latach pracy przed kompem oczy mam zmęczone, przesuszone i czerwone na koniec dnia dlatego codziennie wieczorem nawilżam je kroplami hialeye super się sprawdzaą oczy są nawilżone i nie pieką do tego nie są czerwone więc przynosi mi to ogromną ulgę.

----------


## Delfia

na korekcję wzroku a bym się wybrała tylko do Optegry! bo jest to klinika pewna i wiem że pod dobrą opieką bym była! a taka pewność jest najwazniejsza!

----------


## Dziarra

Tak, moim zdaniem Lentivu jest to świetne rozwiązanie. Można szybko się wyleczyć no i generalnie sam zabieg jest bezpieczny i szybki.

----------


## Cepia

Tak, ja tez jestem zadowolona z Lentivu - jest to super klinika, bardzo dobrze przeprowadzony zabieg! myśle ze warto polecić!

----------


## Eliska

Także polecam tą klinikę! bardzo sprawnie leczą wady wzroku i dobrze!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam korekcje wzroku mimo że mam astygmatyzm i wgl. ale wszystko poszło dobrze i teraz widzę wszystko dobrze. Ja znalazłam dobrego okuliste na ranking.abcZdrowie.pl i patrzyłam kto się specjalizuje w takich operacjach i się udało. Powodzenia!!

----------


## Ellia

W Optegrze? spokojnie przy takiej wadzie można zrobić spokojnie zabieg! zreszta oni znają się i krzywdy pacjentowi by z pewnością nie zrobili!

----------


## Seppia

no zdecydowanie. myślę, że to jest doskonała opcja - szybka bezbolesna i faktycznie przynosząca dobry rezultat!

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Np. zabieg kapsulotomii laserowej polega na przecięciu torby tylnej soczewki, w zaćmie wtórnej. Inne dolegliwości, które leczymy to zmiany cukrzycowe czy zwyrodnieniowe siatkówki.

Okulistyka - Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych

----------


## Klaris

Widzę, że Optrega i jej internetowi agencji najpierw zasypali internet swoimi kłamliwymi opiniami, zaspamowali wszystko co tylko jest a tym którzy napiszą to wprost zarzucają błąd ortograficzny! Brawo, to jest merytoryczna reklama...

----------


## kettenGrace

Nie wiem o co tutaj spina  :Smile:  Laserowa korekcja wzroku jest świetną opcją, dla osób chcących jakos poprawić sobie wzrok. Ja mam skończone 40 lat i wybieram się na laserową korekcję wzroku Clearvu w Optegrze. Dla mnie to ogromna mozliwość i bardzo się cieszę że mam taka szansę.

----------


## rysiek301

mam znajomych co chwalą sobie tą metodę

----------


## KarolinaN

Powiem szczerze, że nie mam takich problemów , tzn nie miałam jeśli chodzi o jakies skutki uboczne, To, że miałam lekki dyskomfort po lentivu, to jest normalne. No nie mogę powiedzieć ze jest rewelacja. Ale ból na prawdę bardzo szybko mija  :Wink: Który i tak na dobrą sprawę jest lekki. A zabieg tez miałam w Optegrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mama niedawno miała zabieg laserowej korekcji starczowzroczności Clearvu w Optegrze we Wrocławiu. Zabieg przeprowadzał dr Uram. Mama w końcu widzi dobrze, jest przeszczęśliwa  :Smile:

----------


## Limonnka

no wlasnie we Wrocławiu słuszałam o tej Optegrze. Sama muszę zrobić sobie i badanie wzroku i wlasnie korekcję chcę...muszę się zdecydować na zabieg ale jeszcze chcwilkę muszę poczekać bo za rok bede miec 21 lat i mi wada się ustabilizuje!

----------


## Olkakk

Niektórzy jakoś widze, maja straszny problem że ktoś poleca to czy tamto miejsce. Zwłaszcza Ty Klaris. O co Ci chodzi ?Z czym Ty masz problem kobieto? Poza tym jeżeli klinika bierze udział w programie w tvn 36,6 to coś znaczy. Druga sprawa. Jak się idzie na wizytę kwlalifikacyjną i nie zakwalifikujesz sie do zabiegu to Optegra pieniądze zwraca. A trzecia sprawa- ja po lentivu jestem w rok czasu. Udało mi sie zakwalifikować. Okres rekonwalescencji u mnie troszkę ptorwał ale z każdym dniem było coraz lepiej. I tak szczypały mnie oczy i bolały. Ale dzisiaj cieszę się normalnym wzrokiem bez okularów.

----------


## Barberka77

> Niektórzy jakoś widze, maja straszny problem że ktoś poleca to czy tamto miejsce. Zwłaszcza Ty Klaris. O co Ci chodzi ?Z czym Ty masz problem kobieto? Poza tym jeżeli klinika bierze udział w programie w tvn 36,6 to coś znaczy. Druga sprawa. Jak się idzie na wizytę kwlalifikacyjną i nie zakwalifikujesz sie do zabiegu to Optegra pieniądze zwraca. A trzecia sprawa- ja po lentivu jestem w rok czasu. Udało mi sie zakwalifikować. Okres rekonwalescencji u mnie troszkę ptorwał ale z każdym dniem było coraz lepiej. I tak szczypały mnie oczy i bolały. Ale dzisiaj cieszę się normalnym wzrokiem bez okularów.


Hej Olkakk A gdzie miałaś dokladnie zabieg ? ja mialamw Lublinie. U mnie pieczenie no i taki ból. Mam nadzieję, ze za miesiąc będę się już mogła wspinać. Moja kuzynka juz mogła. Mam nadzieje że mnie też się uda.

----------


## merisa

Ze swojej strony mogę polecić Wam Centrum Medyczne Optis, z Gdańska. Świetne miejsce, nowocześnie wyposażone, jestem bardzo zadowolona z opieki, jaką byłam tam otoczona. Tak więc jeśli ktoś z Was z okolic szuka takiej kliniki, naprawdę warto.

----------


## Gumeczkowa

A ja Wam powiem, ze jestem po laserowej korekcji wzroku  w tym trudnym czasie jakim jest pandemia niestety. Miałam Lentivu i bardzo się cieszę, ze mogę normalnie funkcjonować, bez ządnego balastu jakim były dla mnie okulary.

----------


## AnitaMa

Hej, z mojej strony mogę polecić zabieg laserowej korekcji Lentivu, który został tutaj zresztą wspomniany. Jestem po zabiegu już 4 lata. Z początku był maly dyskomfort ale potem było tylko lepiej  :Wink:

----------


## Martelka33

ja jestem akurat po zabiegu Clearvu  :Wink:  Jestem po tym zabiegu również w Optegrze, bardzo się cieszę, że mogłam dzięki temu  rzucić okulary  :Wink:

----------


## Anna332

Niedawno wykonałam zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku w Spektrum we Wrocławiu. Polecam to miejsce. Efekt zabiegu jest zachwycający - widzę dokładnie, oczy mi się nie męczą. To była dobra decyzja.

----------


## Kitty55

> ja jestem akurat po zabiegu Clearvu  Jestem po tym zabiegu również w Optegrze, bardzo się cieszę, że mogłam dzięki temu  rzucić okulary


Jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie zwłaszcza dla osób po 40 stym roku życia. Moja siostra jest po tym zabiegu, w kwietniu go miała. Bardzo polecała właśnie Optegrę jak i samych lekarzy, zwłaszcza panią dr Sacha w Krakowie.

----------

